# Imagens Aéreas – Brasília a Campinas – Abril/2019 (Distrito Federal, Goiás, Minas Gerais e São Paulo)



## Hello_World (Dec 24, 2009)

Olá :hi:

Essas fotos são de um voo entre Brasília (Aeroporto Internacional Juscelino Kubitschek) e Campinas (Aeroporto Internacional de Viracopos), realizado em abril de 2019. No dia do voo o céu estava muito limpo, o que permitiu fotos de cidades que seriam impossíveis de serem vistas em dias com nebulosidade ou com muita fumaça. As imagens vão ficando mais nítidas no momento da descido, já próximo a Campinas, mas foi possível registrar várias cidades no caminho.

Espero que gostem 

1. Partindo de Brasília, aeroporto internacional Juscelino Kubitschek













2













3













4. Finada Avianca Brasil com seus aviões já sofrendo ações do tempo













5. Skyline de Águas Claras













6













7. Vegetação nativa de cerrado nos arredores do aeroporto de Brasília













8. Gama, uma cidade satélite localizada no extremo sul do DF













9. Cidade Ocidental, município pertencente a Goiás, no entorno do DF













10. Cidade Ocidental-GO













11. Luziânia, uma das cidades mais populosas de Goiás (200 mil habitantes), também no entorno do DF













12. Luziânia-GO













13. Luziânia conta com um shopping no térreo desse prédio e aeroporto













14. Luziânia-GO













15. O céu estava incrivelmente limpo nesse dia, nessa foto podemos ver a vastidão do cerrado de Goiás













16. Essa foi difícil de achar – Orizona-GO













17. Cidade de Pires do Rio em primeiro plano e Caldas Novas-GO ao fundo













18. Pires do Rio-GO













19. Relevo do sul de Goiás













20













21













22. Eu imagino que seja Ipameri em primeiro plano e Caldas Novas ao fundo













23. Porém tem uma cidade entre elas que não consegui decifrar













24. Lago da usina hidrelétrica Serra do Facão













25













26. Campo Alegre de Goiás-GO













27. Campo Alegre de Goiás-GO













28. Uma das cidades mais importantes do sul de Goiás, Catalão













29. Catalão-GO













30. Catalão-GO













31. Já no Triângulo Mineiro, Araguari













32. Araguari-MG













33. Berlândia, bem longe...













34. Uberlândia-MG













35. Uberlândia-MG













36. Monte Carmelo-MG













37. Monte Carmelo-MG













38. Uberaba-MG













39. Uberaba-MG













40. Uberaba-MG













41. Sacramento-MG













42. Sacramento-MG













43. Lago da usina hidrelétrica de Estreito













44. Vila de Estreito que pertence ao município paulista de Pedregulho













45













46. Entrando no estado de SP, Franca, Ribeirão Preto e cia.













47. Batatais e Brodowski













48. Franca-SP













49. Franca-SP













50. Franca e a pequena cidade de Restinga no canto esquerdo













51. Tem umas dez cidades nessa foto, com destaque para Batatais, Ribeirão Preto e Sertãozinho













52. Batatais-SP













53. Brodowski e Jardinópolis













54. Verticalização da zona sul de Ribeirão Preto-SP













55. Ribeirão Preto e a pequena cidade de Dumont













56. Na sequência, extremo norte de Ribeirão, Sertãozinho, Barrinha, Jaboticabal e Monte Alto













57. Ribeirão













58













59. Altinópolis-SP













60. Altinópolis-SP













61. Última da região de Ribeirão Preto com a cidade de Serrana no canto esquerdo













62. Cajuru-SP













63. Santa Rosa de Viterbo-SP













64. Santa Rosa de Viterbo-SP













65. Mococa-SP













66. Mococa-SP













67. Tambaú, Porto Ferreira e Descalvado













68. Não tenho ideia, imagino que seja Leme ou Araras...













69 :?













70. Pirassununga-SP













71. Academia da Força Aérea, nessa mancha preta













72. Casa Branca-SP













73. Casa Branca-SP













74. Casa Branca-SP













75. Vargem Grande do Sul-SP













76. Vargem Grande do Sul-SP













77. Aguaí, Leme, Araras, Rio Claro e um pedacinho de Limeira













78. Aguaí













79. Aguaí













80. Rodovias SP-340 (Campinas-Mococa) e SP-344 (Aguaí-Poços de Caldas)













81. Leme e Rio Claro













82. Início da descida para Viracopos, a partir de agora as imagens ficam mais nítidas. Na foto a cidade de Estiva Gerbi e alguns bairros do extremo norte de Mogi Guaçu













83. Mogi Guaçu e Mogi Mirim













84. Mogi Guaçu e Mogi Mirim, Artur Nogueira e Cosmópolis, e Limeira













85. Mogi Guaçu-SP – zonas norte, leste, oeste e centro













86. Mogi Guaçu-SP – zona sul (destaque para a ponte da ferrovia Campinas-Brasília)













87. Mogi Guaçu, zonas norte e oeste, trevo das rodovias SP-340 e SP-342 e fábrica da International Paper













88. Mogi Guaçu, zona leste e centro com destaque para a fábrica da Ingredion













89. Rio Mogi Guaçu













90. Itapira, Mogi Mirim e outras (Araras, Limeira, Holambra, Paulínia)













91. Itapira-SP













92. Itapira-SP













93. Mogi Mirim-SP













94. Mogi Mirim-SP













95. Itapira, Mogi Mirim e Mogi Guaçu













96. Itapira, Mogi Mirim e Mogi Guaçu













97. Mogi Guaçu













98. Mogi Mirim













99. Mogi Mirim













100. Região central de Mogi Mirim, destaque para o estádio e fábrica da AmBev (ex Cintra e Kaiser)














Continua...


----------



## Rdx MG (Jan 19, 2011)

Estava em falta esse tipo de tópico

obs: só aqui a fotos demoraram muito para carregar?


----------



## +Jampa (Jun 10, 2006)

Sempre muito bom acompanhar os seus threads aéreos e terrestres.

não me canso de admirar como o interior de SP tem ótimas cidades médias/grandes e todas muito próximas.

Parabéns e não fique tanto tempo sem fazer threads!


----------



## FaB!O [..SgO..] (Feb 11, 2008)

Um show a parte!:applause:


----------



## brny (Apr 21, 2010)

Excelente! Otimas fotos desta parte do rico interior brasileiro. Congrats!


----------



## Hello_World (Dec 24, 2009)

Rdx MG said:


> Estava em falta esse tipo de tópico
> 
> obs: só aqui a fotos demoraram muito para carregar?


Valeu 

Eu acho que a lentidão era por causa do redimensionamento das fotos, estava tudo junto e agora alterei para redimensionar uma por uma, veja se melhorou ou se continua lento.


----------



## Hello_World (Dec 24, 2009)

brny said:


> Excelente! Otimas fotos desta parte do rico interior brasileiro. Congrats!


Obrigado 



FaB!O [..SgO..] said:


> Um show a parte!:applause:


Valeu 



+Jampa said:


> Sempre muito bom acompanhar os seus threads aéreos e terrestres.
> 
> não me canso de admirar como o interior de SP tem ótimas cidades médias/grandes e todas muito próximas.


Já fiz outros threads mostrando essa região, a diferença desse foi o tempo incrivelmente limpo que permitiu registrar cidades que não seriam possíveis com mais nebulosidade ou mormaço.



> Parabéns e não fique tanto tempo sem fazer threads!


vou tentar :lol:


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

show..


----------



## Matheus_Franca (Aug 11, 2013)

Espetacular, como sempre! :cheers: Belíssimas as fotos da represa da Hidrelétrica Serra do Facão. Adorei as aéreas de Franca e Ribeirão (finalmente apareceram rsrs). Acho incrível a concentração de cidades no interior de São Paulo. Deve ser difícil identificar as cidades pequenas. Uberlândia aparenta ser bem verticalizada, chama atenção a quantidade de "predinhos" nas regiões Leste e Sul da cidade.

Estou aguardando as outras fotos... :colgate:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Legal suas fotos, mas como vc sabe de quais cidades são cada foto? :lol:

A primeira foto me lembrou quando cheguei em Brasília a noite, é impressionante ver as luzes da mancha urbana a se perder de vista 



Rdx MG said:


> Estava em falta esse tipo de tópico
> 
> obs: só aqui a fotos demoraram muito para carregar?


Aqui nem todas carregaram =/


----------



## tiagotti10 (Feb 18, 2020)

Ótimas fotos!

Incrível como Mogi Mirim e Mogi Guaçu são praticamente uma cidade só.


----------



## Hello_World (Dec 24, 2009)

Rekarte said:


> Legal suas fotos, mas como vc sabe de quais cidades são cada foto? :lol:


Eu sempre gostei de mapas 



> A primeira foto me lembrou quando cheguei em Brasília a noite, é impressionante ver as luzes da mancha urbana a se perder de vista


Adoro pousar à noite no DF, aquele mar de luzes me encanta.



> Aqui nem todas carregaram =/


Creio ter corrigido o carregamento das fotos em definitivo kay:




tiagotti10 said:


> Ótimas fotos!
> 
> Incrível como Mogi Mirim e Mogi Guaçu são praticamente uma cidade só.


A união faz a força :grouphug:


----------



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

Sensacional ver as cidades de cima, principalmente as pouco mostradas.
A mancha urbana entre Mogi Guaçu e Mogi Mirim é grandinha.


----------



## InteriordoBrasil (Sep 2, 2019)

Imenso.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Muito bom, Hello.


----------



## Rafael_Rosato (Jan 22, 2008)

Foi a volta do encontro Nacional?! Rsrs

Muito bacana. Adoro quem consegue captar as cidades de um voo... e pior, identifica-las depois!! Bom trabalho!!


----------



## Hello_World (Dec 24, 2009)

Lucas Souza RF said:


> Sensacional ver as cidades de cima, principalmente as pouco mostradas.
> A mancha urbana entre Mogi Guaçu e Mogi Mirim é grandinha.


Também curto desbravar as cidades desconhecidas.
Na área urbana Mogiana são 256 mil habitantes (IBGE 2019), considerando também Estiva Gerbi (11 mil habitantes).



InteriordoBrasil said:


> Imenso.


A imensidão do nosso país é fascinante, isso que de Brasília a Campinas ainda é pouco, rs.


----------



## Hello_World (Dec 24, 2009)

Ice Climber said:


> Muito bom, Hello.


Valeu Ice 🤘



Rafael_Rosato said:


> Foi a volta do encontro Nacional?! Rsrs
> 
> Muito bacana. Adoro quem consegue captar as cidades de um voo... e pior, identifica-las depois!! Bom trabalho!!


Exatamente, aquela tempestade serviu ao menos para limpar o céu, rs.


----------



## Hello_World (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## Hello_World (Dec 24, 2009)

---->


----------

